# Longbow limbs on a satori ???????



## EVILution (May 4, 2015)

My go to limbs at the moment for my Satori are a pair of Centaur limbs. Super smooth and very quiet. They tuned easily as well. You’ll get mixed reviews on using longbow limbs on an ilf riser. Me personally, I enjoy them and will probably shoot this setup through the 3D season. Not sure if I’d hunt with it though. She’s too pretty. I wouldn’t want to scratch it lol.


----------



## Rutman69 (Sep 16, 2012)

EVILution said:


> My go to limbs at the moment for my Satori are a pair of Centaur limbs. Super smooth and very quiet. They tuned easily as well. You’ll get mixed reviews on using longbow limbs on an ilf riser. Me personally, I enjoy them and will probably shoot this setup through the 3D season. Not sure if I’d hunt with it though. She’s too pretty. I wouldn’t want to scratch it lol.


I am actually getting ready to seal the deal on a set of centaur ilf limbs do u have any pics of the Longbow Limbs on ur satori ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaketemple007 (Jun 16, 2016)

I enjoy my tradtech longbow 50lbs on my satori at 19inch riser you don't have to worry about any problems with noodling etc and seem to shoot really nice.


----------



## EVILution (May 4, 2015)

Here you go. I took this pic while at the range yesterday morning. I'm running a weight on it at the moment but I like to use a stab too, especially when shooting longer distances. 










This right here is the one weird thing I've noticed about these limbs. At my current brace height I can squeeze the limb tips like this. If I increase the brace height I can alleviate this problem but I don't like how the bow shoots when I do. The best tune I got out of this bow is with a brace of 7 7/8". It's super quiet and quite a looker. I get comments pretty regularly. And the best part is that it shoots as good as it looks 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

Hi~ is that an aftermarket ortho or hoyt high wrist grip on ur Satori??

Does it fit perfectly without modification??

thx


----------



## EVILution (May 4, 2015)

I tried a bunch of different grips on the Satori before I settled on this one. It is a KSL high wrist grip. For me it is just about perfect without modification. The original grip was just too small for my hand and personally I didn't like how it looked. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

